# Once an anti vaxxer and realize the ignorance of my ways



## labgeek (Mar 7, 2020)

I was on this board for YEARS and abided by all sorts of antivax propaganda. Is there any moms who have figured out that true research that sound science has dis-proven the anti-vax stance, ant, thus, chosen to vaccinate based on the death rate of those in un-vaccinated regions? (This may be my maters research so PLEASE pipe in even if it is to try to make me seem incompetant). ANTI VAXXERS, I respect your decision, but now that my kids are no longer homeschooled, I cannot keep them safe and healthy without vaccinating. I just wish you would REALLY research scholarly articles. Your child's life depends on it as well as those in your community.


----------



## grays_mom (Sep 26, 2007)

*Hmmm*



labgeek said:


> I was on this board for YEARS and ...


I am not an anti-vax person, but I am a skeptic who investigates claims I read. Interesting that you just joined this group and made this first post yesterday....


----------



## labgeek (Mar 7, 2020)

Unfortunately I was not able to recover my old account. I belonged to the 2008 and 2010 due date clubs.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

labgeek said:


> I was on this board for YEARS and abided by all sorts of antivax propaganda. Is there any moms who have figured out that true research that sound science has dis-proven the anti-vax stance, ant, thus, chosen to vaccinate based on the death rate of those in un-vaccinated regions? (This may be my maters research so PLEASE pipe in even if it is to try to make me seem incompetant). ANTI VAXXERS, I respect your decision, but now that my kids are no longer homeschooled, I cannot keep them safe and healthy without vaccinating. I just wish you would REALLY research scholarly articles. Your child's life depends on it as well as those in your community.


Antivax? Classy choice of language. Do you call feminists "women's libbers," too?


----------



## kathymuggle (Jul 25, 2012)

labgeek said:


> I was on this board for YEARS and abided by all sorts of antivax propaganda. Is there any moms who have figured out that true research that sound science has dis-proven the anti-vax stance, ant, thus, chosen to vaccinate based on the death rate of those in un-vaccinated regions? (This may be my maters research so PLEASE pipe in even if it is to try to make me seem incompetant). ANTI VAXXERS, I respect your decision, but now that my kids are no longer homeschooled, I cannot keep them safe and healthy without vaccinating. I just wish you would REALLY research scholarly articles. Your child's life depends on it as well as those in your community.


It is assumptive to assume non-vaxxers have not looked at scholarly articles.


----------



## rodari1 (Apr 11, 2020)

to put it simply - vaccines have helped humanity to overcome countless diseases, many of which cause long term complications or even death. IMO parents who decide not to vaccinate their child are overlooking the necessity of minimizing the proliferation of dangerous viruses among the general population. It could even be considered a selfish decision, both toward the community as a whole and to their own child.


I'm curious to see how many anti vaccination supporters will opt out of the COVID19 vaccine once it's available (fingers crossed it gets here quickly)


----------



## Deborah (Dec 6, 2002)

rodari1 said:


> to put it simply - vaccines have helped humanity to overcome countless diseases, many of which cause long term complications or even death. IMO parents who decide not to vaccinate their child are overlooking the necessity of minimizing the proliferation of dangerous viruses among the general population. It could even be considered a selfish decision, both toward the community as a whole and to their own child.
> 
> I'm curious to see how many anti vaccination supporters will opt out of the COVID19 vaccine once it's available (fingers crossed it gets here quickly)


It is all yours. Enjoy!

This video includes Hotez and Offit and Fauci all explaining why a Coronavirus vaccine could be dangerous to recipients.


----------



## Deborah (Dec 6, 2002)

rodari1 said:


> to put it simply - vaccines have helped humanity to overcome countless diseases, many of which cause long term complications or even death. IMO parents who decide not to vaccinate their child are overlooking the necessity of minimizing the proliferation of dangerous viruses among the general population. It could even be considered a selfish decision, both toward the community as a whole and to their own child.
> 
> I'm curious to see how many anti vaccination supporters will opt out of the COVID19 vaccine once it's available (fingers crossed it gets here quickly)


I've got a question for you.

The death rate from measles declined dramatically in the US between 1900 and 1940. The vaccine against measles became available in the 1960s. What caused the decline in the death rate between 1900 and 1940?


----------



## rodari1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Deborah said:


> I've got a question for you.
> 
> The death rate from measles declined dramatically in the US between 1900 and 1940. The vaccine against measles became available in the 1960s. What caused the decline in the death rate between 1900 and 1940?


I live in Europe so I wouldn't consider myself to be very familiar with US historical sociology and certainly not an expert on US infectology in the period... What's your take on it? What happened to the death rate between 1940 and 1960?


----------



## Deborah (Dec 6, 2002)

rodari1 said:


> I live in Europe so I wouldn't consider myself to be very familiar with US historical sociology and certainly not an expert on US infectology in the period... What's your take on it? What happened to the death rate between 1940 and 1960?


Europe! How interesting.

It doesn't have to do with "infectology" which I think isn't a word in English, but I think I understand what you mean. The number of measles infections seem to have been very high through the birth cohort of 1957, basically equal to the number of children.

I am also interested that you bring up the death rate between 1940 and 1960. It continued to decline, but more slowly, just like other infectious diseases of childhood, with or without vaccines.

Anyway, What happened between 1900 and 1940 in the US was widespread clearance of the worst city slums, sewage systems and water quality systems in cities, improved food transport so more people had better food to eat and so on and so forth. Interesting that the remaining deaths from measles largely occurred in the poorest counties in the US. Just as measles continues to be a killer mostly in the poorest countries in the world.

But vaccines saved us...


----------



## thurmanmom (Aug 18, 2020)

rodari1 said:


> I live in Europe so I wouldn't consider myself to be very familiar with US historical sociology and certainly not an expert on US infectology in the period... What's your take on it? What happened to the death rate between 1940 and 1960?


I was born in the last year in which every child was considered to have acquired immunity to all kinds of measles, because all of us had every kind that there was. At that time, there was little concern if we had the measles, as folks were not dying of it anymore. The real death rate from measles occurred not from measles themselves, but from the opportunistic illnesses that a person fell prey to after being weakened by the measles, such as strep, or bacterial pneumonia, and the advent of antibiotics basically kept the death rate down by the time I came along. 
Our own daughter had a measles vaccine right on time, as an infant, and had a horrific reaction to the shot. We were young, and never reported the incident- we took her to the Emergency Room, where they tested her for meningitis and encephalitis, (they did a spinal tap!) which came out negative. She seemed to recover the next day, but was a bit different after that, and as a very young adult showed up with MS, which we have since learned is more common in those who had those MMR shots. And now, after learning that many vaccines are made using aborted infants- well! We shudder, and can't go along with that sort of cannibalism. 
So I went from being very pro-vaccine to being against many of them, now.


----------



## thurmanmom (Aug 18, 2020)

kathymuggle said:


> It is assumptive to assume non-vaxxers have not looked at scholarly articles.


I was very pro-vaccine as a child and as a young mother. We had 11 children, and were able to compare their overall health, as we began vaccinating later and later, and less and less. Our first child was fully vaccinated, very young, and has been sicker than any of the others, all of her life. She developed MS as a young adult. As we began to delay vaccinating the children, we noticed that they were more and more healthy, the later that we vaccinated them, and the fewer vaccines that they had. There were some scary moments, though, like when a neighbor girl's parents contacted us to tell us that they had tested her for whooping cough, and that she had been sick for 5 weeks, and that she had been visiting our house Every Day for the whole time- and we had tiny, newborn, unvaccinated twins. So-so-so contagious, and So dangerous! But she had diligently covered her cough Every time, pulling her shirt over her mouth and nose, and None of our family caught it at all! Good hygiene makes that kind of difference. And now we learn that many vaccines are being made using aborted infants- we just can't accept those... Vaccines need to be safe and kindly made. Now I'm partially anti-vaxxer.


----------



## Bayley Whitley (Jul 28, 2020)

labgeek said:


> I was on this board for YEARS and abided by all sorts of antivax propaganda. Is there any moms who have figured out that true research that sound science has dis-proven the anti-vax stance, ant, thus, chosen to vaccinate based on the death rate of those in un-vaccinated regions? (This may be my maters research so PLEASE pipe in even if it is to try to make me seem incompetant). ANTI VAXXERS, I respect your decision, but now that my kids are no longer homeschooled, I cannot keep them safe and healthy without vaccinating. I just wish you would REALLY research scholarly articles. Your child's life depends on it as well as those in your community.


 I'm glad to hear that.
I wish more people will understand how important is to vaccinate your child and the benefits.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

> I live in Europe so I wouldn't consider myself to be very familiar with US historical sociology and certainly not an expert on US infectology in the period... What's your take on it? What happened to the death rate between 1940 and 1960?


Maybe YOU should read some scholarly papers on vaccines and figure it all out.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

thurmanmom said:


> And now, after learning that many vaccines are made using aborted infants- well! We shudder, and can't go along with that sort of cannibalism.


Uh, so I accept neither abortion nor vaccines but this quote has got me kinda aggravated.

First off, vaccines are not made using aborted infants. Cells were taken from aborted infants and then replicated in petri dishes throughout the years. Today's vaccines do not contain "aborted infants".

Second, vaccine-users do not eat babies. There is no cannibalism involved in the vaccine process.

Third, ask yourself: If my child needed a heart transplant to live and a heart became available because the donor was a victim of homicide, would I refuse that heart on the grounds that I would not "cannibalize" a body part from someone who had their life taken away by another?"

Again, I accept neither abortion no vaccines but reasons such as the ones you put forth only give weight to the notion that vaccine questioners are making a foolish choice. All due respect to ya, obvs.


----------

